

Everything You Need to Know to Rebuild Civilization from Scratch - dsl
http://io9.com/everything-you-need-to-know-to-rebuild-civilization-fro-1566170266

======
olefoo
I want copies of this printed on non-decaying plastic paper (like that cradle-
to-cradle book a few years back ) so that it will still be around if we screw
up technological civilization to the point of a near-extinction event.

